# Wild Turkey Pie



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Take a wild turkey (or 4 pheasant) breast and cut it into 3 pieces and put it in a pan with a little butter to cook on med. Turn several times until just done. Remove and shred into small strips/chunks.

Chop 3 sticks of celery, onion and a roasted red pepper.

Take two packages of pie crusts (in the refrigerated section of the grocery) and line two casserole dishes with one. Place the shredded turkey in each pyrex dish and then add the chopped veggies to each. Put half a can of cream of chicken soup into each and a little water or chicken broth. Salt and pepper each one and put the remaining crust on top. Cut slits in the top of each and bake for 45 min at 375 or until nicely browned.

Tip: Put a little flour in the bottom of each pyrex dish before putting crust in. Also, place a cookie tray on the bottom rack and place the dishes over it you will get a MUCH better browning of the crust.

Unfrigginbelieveable.


----------

